# 62nd Annual Beaverlodge Beekeepers' Field Day Friday June 19, 2015



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

The 62nd Annual Beaverlodge Beekeepers' Field Day will be held on Friday June 19, 2015 at the Agriculture & Agri-Food Canada Research Farm in Beaverlodge, Alberta, Canada

Includes: Free lunch on the federal government. Yeah!


----------

